# Black chihuahuas



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

hi ok heres a question would you go and and buy a black chihuahua or any black dog? this is not taken personally as i have black chihuahuas but just out of interested as when i rescued my greyhound she was in the rescue for 2 years as nobody would have her because she was black would you buy a black chihuahua or any other black breed for that matter?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i love the solid black chis!! of course i would buy a black dog lol after all rocky is mostly black lol


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a black chihuahua so yes I would. He does have some white and brown, but I would get an all black one.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm a tad confused as to what your ? is really  But yes I did Poco he was my first & if I was to find another black & white puppy it would be really hard for me not to get it  Why wouldn't people buy black dogs might be a better ?


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*black dogs?*

Is your question implying that there is something wrong with black dogs, genetic, health, etc? Or are you asking just based on cosmetic looks?

I volunteer at the humane society here and we do have a problem with black dogs. They are the hardest to adopt out. Mostly because I live in Nebraska and over 50% of the dogs we get are black labs or some cross of black lab. We get overrun with black dogs. We will have rooms of nothing but black puppies and dogs, all look the same.

Chis and small dogs are different here, we hardly get any and there is a waiting list.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, we have 4 black dogs. Three are tri and one is mostly black. We weren't looking for black special except for when I got my Sheltie. I don't care what color they are, if we love them at first site that's all it takes.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

My family has had 3 black dogs in my lifetime, we currently have 2 black flat coated retrievers and I would definately consider taking a black chihuahua if there was one available in any litters I looked at, I guess it could be because "black" dogs religiously are viewed as "evil" but also there are a lot of superstitions around them, similar to black cats and yes we have one of them too.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Interesting question. I was specifically looking for black when we got Ernie. He's not solid black, but he is predominantly black. He has a little brindling. My sis has a black long coat that is the cutest little thing ever.


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

lol not not health wise or anything like this i breed chihuhuas and find my black puppies go very fast just wonder as i do notice alot of people dont like the black dogs i have black chihuahuas also a greyhound rotty cross and great dane all black


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

my parents have two black dogs at home. we got them when we were on a ranch in tennessee b/c my little sister and i begged for them. b/c they were cute. not b/c of color or anything, just they were cute so we wanted them. i don't really think color has ever been too much of a deciding factor when i've gotten a dog. i sometimes say i want an all white italian greyhound or a chocolate lab but i wouldn't not get a dog b/c of color. if i saw a dog and it was cute then i'd get it based on that factor alone!  black or not...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

freya said:


> lol not not health wise or anything like this i breed chihuhuas and find my black puppies go very fast


Probably because they're super cute  But I am biased :lol:


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a black with white chihuahua and 3 black cats! I seem to be drawn to the all black, black and white animals...

When i worked in a shelter the black or mostly black animals are passed up more often...its strange but true and very sad!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I have noticed more black dogs in shelters. It's funny...we would LIKE a black dog, because we wear a lot of black and the hair wouldn't show! We have two blondes and a merle (with lots of white). And the hair really shows up!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I like black chis.

But I spoke with a Chihuahua breeder in Israel, and he told “it’s almost impossible to sell a black chi puppy” in Israel..and when he have a black puppy he is stuck.
I was very surprised by that….


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I absolutely LOVE black chi's and even more the pure black. They are beautiful and in my area aren't common at all.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> I like black chis.
> 
> But I spoke with a Chihuahua breeder in Israel, and he told “it’s almost impossible to sell a black chi puppy” in Israel..and when he have a black puppy he is stuck.
> I was very surprised by that….


 I just don't get why  Oh well it seems things are diff there. Even of all the puppies Vixie & Dodger had the black & white guy was the 1 everyone really loved & told her to keep.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm guessing because since they are black, people think they don't have special markings like white/fawn or tri-color or blues or brindles? :dontknow:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Kari said:


> I'm guessing because since they are black, people think they don't have special markings like white/fawn or tri-color or blues or brindles? :dontknow:


I'm still confused  But what's new :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm confused too :lol: I think they are just gorgeous :love5:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

One thing I really love about Pocos fur is it's so shiny  Other colors don't really get that except the chocolates & blues maybe.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yep, great point. The black coats shine like crazy :love5: With age Mr.'s black has lightened some but I remember when he was younger he was so shiny.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Color doesn't matter to me. I had an all black mixed breed dog when I was a kid. A neighbor at one time had an adorable all black chi mix. She was so cute! My chi's are both tan, but I'd love them the same if they were black!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I used to have 2 rotties and they're mostly black, so I like black dogs.
The only problem I see with them, and this isn't just black dogs, is they have black nails so maybe it's harder to tell if you are cutting them too short?
My Koke is mostly chocolate and has black nails and I am always afraid I'm going to cut them too short and hurt her  so I don't cut them as often as I should.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mia has black nails too so that didn't work for us :lol:


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I love my little black chihuahua Chloe to pieces and would get another black one in a heartbeat. As someone already mentioned, the fur is extremely shiny...it almost glows!!! Very beautiful. She's got a little bit of white on her belly and just a tiny bit of white on her chin and 3 of her toes... but otherwise, she's all black. Her mom is solid black.

HERE'S CHLOE -










AND HERE'S HER SOLID BLACK MOTHER -


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Mia has black nails too so that didn't work for us :lol:


oscar has black nails also 

i noticed the shine on black chis too...rocky is always so shiny. i love it.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Solid black chis for some reason don't do as well in the show ring, I've read. The writers speculated it was because they're not as flashy as ones with alot of white or markings. Black and tans do well though.

I love black chis, Deedlit is black and tan and the black and tan chis always steal my heart.  Color isn't that important to me, I didn't intend on Deedlit or Cosette's colors (I really wanted blue or brindle lol) but fell in love with their personality and adorable-ness. :lol: And now I'm really partial to black chis and parti colors.


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have no problem with black dogs at all...I would buy one...There just as cute as any other one  I Actually had a black dog before...he was so cute...But he is not with me anymore


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

I notice blacks dont do that well in the ring ive danes also although i dont show them i know alot of breeders find it very hard to show the blacks sorry the pictures may be very big cant figure out how to make them smaller lol

this is my cross dog










my black dane










this is one of the chihuahuas i bred earlier this year although this little boy has alot of white on him ive just had a litter with a black boy with the odd little white patch on his chest and i havent got a very good picture of him yet


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't understand what colour has to do with anything  ...... I had a black Labrador and a few black cats and I'd love a black Chi as well. Never heard of them being any less successful in the ring......


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

in the shelter dogs life the "large" black dogs are the hardest to place. that could be where this stems from. little dogs seem to go fast regardless of their color or training.


----------



## freya (Jun 16, 2006)

i find they always are alot of these rescue centers will tell you the same


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I've had mostly black dogs (Boston Terriers) but that's the only color they come in. I don't dislike the black color but I would avoid it if I could in the breed, just for one reason. Black dogs don't tolerate the heat as well as other lighter colors. So when you go to the park or for a walk, when it's really hot outside, they don't enjoy it as much.


----------



## blake (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah my chi (Chloe) is all black and we love her being black, there were other color chi's available when we looked at Chloe but she was the cutest.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i love black chihuahua's they can have really great shiney coats if you look after them well  dont see that many though


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

In a lot of religions black is not a good colour. For that reason, a lot of those satanist religions like black because they offer black animals as sacrifices to ... satan. Supposedly black is evil and he likes black animals. Something wierd like that. I know a lot of religious people that won't even wear black. Anyway I have no problem with black, I used to have a black pom mix, he was super cute


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

We have two solid black dogs. When we put Twain to sleep, which will sadly have to be very soon, and we are ready for another dog, it will be a solid black chi. 

I guess I don't understand why someone wouldn't want a black dog? The fur getting on everything and showing up?


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

people associate black dogs with aggressive, bc dobies/rottwilers(sp?) etc


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I personally LOVE black dogs, of any kind.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yeah i do see why people wouldn't buy black chi's That is the reason i fell in love with Yoda so bad.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mylo is black with creamy patches i wouldnt of thought twice about not buying him just bcuz hes black i think black chis are a rare colour i have only every seen 1 other person with a black chi were i live..


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

What? I never have given Millie's color a second thought! She's so beautiful. I love little (and big) dogs no matter what color they are. 

I do know that it is really important to keep ALL animals in the house during Halloween. My mother had a black cat once that went missing right before Halloween. There are some crazy people out there!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

they say that black dogs in shelters get put down (because people dont adopt them bc they associate black with a dog being aggressive) more than any other color, so sad!!! my shiba inu is black with brown.


----------

